# In Search Of: Cordless Router with moar powah!



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I've heard tell of a cordless Porter Cable router that could possible run a 1/4" bit, does anyone know of this router? Or another cordless option that will run one?

I guess maybe I should try the 1/4" in my cordless Roto-Zip first but it just seems like it will be too slow.

Thanks!


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I've been running a 1/4" bit in my cordless dewalt routers for years. Works great. Be prepared to replace a burnt out motor from time to time though. Still waiting for Hilti to make one.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I'll give the big bit a go in my Roto-Zip today then!


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Checkers said:


> I've heard tell of a cordless Porter Cable router that could possible run a 1/4" bit, does anyone know of this router? Or another cordless option that will run one?
> 
> I guess maybe I should try the 1/4" in my cordless Roto-Zip first but it just seems like it will be too slow.
> 
> Thanks!


 
More, not moar. Sorry, somebody had to say it.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> More, not moar. Sorry, somebody had to say it.


Lol, no comment on "powah?"


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Checkers said:


> Lol, no comment on "powah?"


 

Are you from Monatana or Massachusetts?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> Are you from Monatana or Massachusetts?


I'm from both. Oh wait, this isn't *my* internet thingy.


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

Go with bosch for rouders ... and of course cordless rouder has to be bosch iv had meny and this one was the best


----------

